

Aperture tiles - anigbrowl
http://aperturetiles.com/

======
jnaour
Made me think about
[http://tulip.labri.fr/TulipDrupal/](http://tulip.labri.fr/TulipDrupal/)

It's more a graph (ie relational) visualization tool.

JS port in progresse AFAIK.

